# Booby Trap Mate!!!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well we are looking again!!!! Things didn't work out with the last guy. We are going through emails from the last post and still keeping an open mind for our new mate. Lets start over FIRST (honest,dependable,reliable,responsible,full time, long term, boat maintenance experience, offshore fishing experience, no drugs, and here is the kicker have to take pride in their work!!!!!!!!!! We fish hard and we fish alot but fishing is 1/3 of the job. The main part of the job is boat maintenance. Capt. Jeff is a first class Capt. and we are looking for a first class mate. This job is not for everyone its a lot of work our boat doesn't sit much so no part timers (full time only) Must have your own transportation to freeport,and be willing to put in the time!!! [email protected] Thanks Capt. Brett


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

im ready to rumble Brett ... you have my number !


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Man ..I wish I could. Good luck on your new mate Brett. :cheers:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

REELING 65 said:


> Man ..I wish I could. Good luck on your new mate Brett. :cheers:


 Thanks My Brother !!!!!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

if only i were still single and not married....


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

TKoenig said:


> if only i were still single and not married....


Story of my life, or at least the last 3!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Doubleover said:


> Story of my life, or at least the last 3!


_Comes with a shirt LOL !_


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Capt. Brett I've got it all except the boat maintenance. Been fishing my whole life UT graduate but not much experience in the maintenance department wish I could help


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

_Need to be aval. ASAP !!!!! _


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

_[email protected]_


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tim has been looking

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=294279

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2897588#post2897588


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Email sent.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Who's the cookie and what kind of meals are we looking at? At my age it's tough to maintain a 2% body fat level!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I'd do it , but you don't run Furunos and I might get disoriented.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I would do it, but you guys don't ever catch NICE fish. No b-liners, snapper, or kings in your piks ever!!!Heck, I've never seen a good haul of chikens either, gosh! Soooo...... I guess ill pass on this one  lmao

Good luck on a deck mate.


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

Email sent !


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

Hire Coastal, if not, hire me I will drop all my classes for this semester this afternoon, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

sea sick said:


> I would do it, but you guys don't ever catch NICE fish. No b-liners, snapper, or kings in your piks ever!!!Heck, I've never seen a good haul of chikens either, gosh! Soooo...... I guess ill pass on this one  lmao
> 
> Good luck on a deck mate.


Gee no triggerfish either, where's the love?


----------



## dirtyd (Aug 10, 2010)

*Tattoo*

Can I use that logo for a tattoo?:rybka:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

I want one of those shirts. :biggrin:


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Weekends I can help you until you find the right person. Some 20 years of experience, I use to fish people like Nolan Ryan hall of fame pitcher, Bobby Knight Texas Tech, outdoor writers all across Texas, Andy Sampson who was Director of Texas Parks and Wildlife and many more. Lost my boat to Katrana and now just help other people enjoy God's great outdoors. I live in the Klien area. 
I do not drink nor do I smoke. I do tell some good jokes and a people person.


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's the REEL kicker...you will even be able to fish with me one day!!!!!!! Going once....going twice....................

LOL! Good luck...hope you find the right one! Having a brain is a must as well. I know of a few that don't..........


----------



## ChasinTale (Jan 6, 2010)

I would also like a t-shirt if you have any extra.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

What boat duties do you require for the first mate?


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

Doxeys looking!! Bret


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be down in July. I'd be happy to mate to mate for a day 

I think I'm sadly past being able to do it every day now.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Folks perhaps you need some perspective about being a hired deck ape on a sportsfisher. The hours are long, the customers usually suck, the pay is low, and the captain always has nasty assignments like "maintenance" which means doing something about as nasty as boot camp for the Marines and ya done bad. Any moments of glory come and go fast, and if anything goes wrong, you get the blame. The best deck apes are high school seniors and young college kids because they're not married, they don't have house payments, and don't have a care in the world as long as the booze keeps slinging. 

It build good character when you're under 25 years old. But if you think you're going to make $35K clear when working as deck ape on a sportsfisher, you are seriously deranged. You have to do everything on a boat and then the captain gives you a toilet brush and clean out the head ... and then clean out every fish box on the boat ... folks it gets worse and I don't want to gross you out. If you thought waxing the fiberglass topsides was for teenagers, well, guess what the captain will tell you next? 

I am surprised you older fellas think all romantic about that, like a bunch of girlies thinking about their cheerleader days. As they say up in New Jersey, fuggetaboutit.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

im trying my hardiest to get a chance a this gig . i know the ropes worked on crew boats in the engine room and no what it takes to up keep a boat in saltwater . hope brett considers the right guy that can travel and be a team member of the BoobTrap ! i will give all and then some for Brett , the team , and especially his client tell . good luck to all and tight lines to all !!!!


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

fishyfreek, you have taken the first step, you're saying all the right things. Good luck, hope you land the job or at least get a shot at it. I think you know what you're in store for. Sounds like if you're young, free, experienced and got your head on straight, the jobs yours.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swells said:


> Gee no triggerfish either, where's the love?


_Closest things to triggers I could find LOL_


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I vote for fishyfreek. Don't let us down. I mean don't let Brett down


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

It was good met'n Cappy Jeff this weekend and I hope ya'll get a good'un decky for sure. We will be out there call'n your name in vain this week

Black Pearl II call'n al u sonna bit ya's,

Bloom and get taught puckers!

D


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Coastal is your man, you will also have a back up captain on the boat.


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

wow !! thanks ! i wont let any of you guys down if i get chosen , especially the man in charge Mr. Holden , and the booby trap !


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

BigPig069 said:


> Coastal is your man, you will also have a back up captain on the boat.


Now I don't know Coastal personally and I think his name is Tim but he's a highliner captain now, not some cute little college kid, and Coastal wants a boat to run for big bucks, like the grander marlin and huge tuna he's been catching off Hawaii. If he takes that job he's pretty dang desperate, since he'll become a slave just like the galley wench who is hired to cook on overnight trips. Another bittch, really.

FishyFreak I commend your positive attitude. You could suck all their knowledge down and after getting your own captain's license and boat, could do very well if that is your life style and career goal. Most of the boys and girls I know in the highliner charter business are really hurting compared to several years ago when the market was booming. Most specialized in a market niche these days, like Texans in Panama or swords in the Gulf of Mexico, or even big game off Angola, Africa. The Booby is a good boat and a fine captain but you son, you need to find your own ground and what you want to do with your life, since it is a grueling, harsh business with little love and small money. To tell the truth, most of the charter captains overseas hire locals who will work for a couple bucks an hour.

Now that we're going into the fall and winter season it gets ever worse, and days at sea fewer - which means less money for you. The rich dudes will start shooting dove and then deer and forget about marlin, tuna, or swordfishing trips.

I am sorry if I sound harsh, but you should really get a college degree and a family and work your way up the ladder - and leave these saltwater ***** alone unless you can afford some trips or a boat. There I said it. Please don't become another really dejected, nasty saltwater ****!

sammie


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

Swells, my feet itch and my *** hurts, do you know a cure???? I guess that saltwater has really turned me into one..............


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you kiddding me WOW!!!!!!


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

well put Swells.. the brutual truth!! I haven't found fame or fortune.. of course Im not looking lol.. Im just happy I wake up everyday and do what I love!!! my ex-wife once told me the ocean was my soulmate.. I think for once she was right haha.. good luck on your search Mr Holden, my resume should be in your inbox 

***captshayne


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

It makes me laugh. There are some people who live for saltwater...and that's just the way it is. Not meant for everyone to understand. And I believe you said it best Brett...the job isn't for EVERYONE. This saltwater (insert real impressive word here) is out for the night! Best of luck LOL


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow swells that is interesting advice...I started out as a mate for Brett when I was 18.... I hustled and worked my way to the top at Holden roofing...it is pretty tough living off $1,000,000 a year but this saltwater ****y will find a way to manage.....mating or working on a charter boat is a great way for a young guy out of high school to make business relationships that will provide for success later in life, much more so than sitting in any philosophy class with all the other sheeple.....


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with you as well Capt.. amazing how far drive and determination will take you.. I opted out of the college education to be a scuba instructor in the Bahamas.. wouldn't have traded it for anything.. couldn't see myself now as anything but a capt/dive instructor.. never have seen a 7 figure salary, sure sounds nice.. do ya need an extra drinking buddy lol

***captshayne


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I just want to _GET TIGHT SUCKA'S_ !!!!!! I have 4 people I am looking at and talking to Im not saying any is better than the other but I am having hell picking a new mate! Thanks again for all the emails I am over 100 this round and I can't figure out what to do. I have been reading them for a couple of days now and im stuck. Everyone applying please remember its only a small % of the job is fishing and long hours keeping the boat clean and it is a lot of work. Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I think Capt. Jeff says it all on this _short video_ !


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

awesome video as always !!!!!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

ELOonline said:


> .. amazing how far drive and determination will take you..


I have the drive and determination in my heart.......my only issue is that my body seems to be standing off on the sidelines heckling it :rotfl:


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

keeping only 1 boat clean would be a step up for me haha... like they say, you really gotta love what you do to keep doing it. I just keep looking up to the next step!


----------



## aggie nick (Jun 7, 2010)

email sent with 5 million others:spineyes:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We are reading all the emails and PM as fast as we can just letting yall know we are reading them all before making a decision thanks for all the response and replies!!!! I think it would be easier selling the boat than trying to choose one of all the great resumes to fill the mate position, this is hard. We are going to contact a few more of you fellas and have to make a choice pretty soon (Man This Is Hard)!!!!!!!!


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

good luck Brett ! hope you find the perfect additiont your crew !!!


----------



## "dotcom" (Jun 25, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> We are reading all the emails and PM as fast as we can just letting yall know we are reading them all before making a decision thanks for all the response and replies!!!! I think it would be easier selling the boat than trying to choose one of all the great resumes to fill the mate position, this is hard. We are going to contact a few more of you fellas and have to make a choice pretty soon (Man This Is Hard)!!!!!!!!


I can assure you whoever Mr Holden chooses will have a great boss on a kick *** viking!!! FISH ON FOOLS!!!

***captshayne


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Left for the office this morning at 7:00 am just got in I didn't have time to get back to yall today but I will. Long days at Holden roofing right now with all the wind and hail !!! We will respond to some of the emails tomorrow promise !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Capt. (Ahab) Brett _ LETS GET TIGHT SUCKAS_


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Left for the office this morning at 7:00 am just got in I didn't have time to get back to yall today but I will. Long days at Holden roofing right now with all the wind and hail !!! We will respond to some of the emails tomorrow promise !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Capt. (Ahab) Brett _LETS GET TIGHT SUCKAS_


Dude, just pick someone! It aint a brain surgery.

How to pick a mate!!!!:help:

Reseme. Phone. Call. Interview. Can you say Welcome to the booby trap and Lets get tight. Go catch fish. Clean boat and fish. Repeat.

If they pass, sweet. If not, refer back to how to pick a mate!:cheers:


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck Brett. If you find more than one good one let me know I am going to be in the market before to long.


----------



## Petie (Jul 30, 2010)

Swells said:


> Now I don't know Coastal personally and I think his name is Tim but he's a highliner captain now, not some cute little college kid, and Coastal wants a boat to run for big bucks, like the grander marlin and huge tuna he's been catching off Hawaii. If he takes that job he's pretty dang desperate, since he'll become a slave just like the galley wench who is hired to cook on overnight trips. Another bittch, really.
> 
> FishyFreak I commend your positive attitude. You could suck all their knowledge down and after getting your own captain's license and boat, could do very well if that is your life style and career goal. Most of the boys and girls I know in the highliner charter business are really hurting compared to several years ago when the market was booming. Most specialized in a market niche these days, like Texans in Panama or swords in the Gulf of Mexico, or even big game off Angola, Africa. The Booby is a good boat and a fine captain but you son, you need to find your own ground and what you want to do with your life, since it is a grueling, harsh business with little love and small money. To tell the truth, most of the charter captains overseas hire locals who will work for a couple bucks an hour.
> 
> ...


yeah we really fish for a living because we all believe we re gonna b millionaires by doing it...Come on, we get to fish for a living, need i say more...Its called a passion..


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

This is like one of those TV reality shows.

In fact, maybe you should do a pilot Brett?!? Like American Idol, but for fishing...and very little money or fame...


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

QUOTE=Petie; yeah we really fish for a living because we all believe we re gonna b millionaires by doing it...Come on, we get to fish for a living, need i say more...Its called a passion..


thats what im saying ... not looking to make awhole lot at first . just all the knowledge and exsperience i can get so one day i may be able to get my capt license and see where it goes ... fishing is my life and would like to make a career out of it ...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

fishyfreek said:


> QUOTE=Petie; yeah we really fish for a living because we all believe we re gonna b millionaires by doing it...Come on, we get to fish for a living, need i say more...Its called a passion..
> 
> thats what im saying ... not looking to make awhole lot at first . just all the knowledge and exsperience i can get so one day i may be able to get my capt license and see where it goes ... fishing is my life and would like to make a career out of it ...


Well Petie you're right, and I think I wrote that junk under the influence of an 12-pack so don't take nothing literally - amazing I made any sense at all.

And by all means FishyFreak, always pursue your dreams because the rat race ain't everything in life ... the Deep Blue is one of the best teachers you will ever have in your life.

Good luck Capt. Ahab and I'm glad you're busy with the roofin'. Gosh my work just dried up totally this week so I might have to do some "consulting" on a fishy boat like yours! My rates vary between $125 an hour and whatever you can shake outta the tip jar, LOL. Ummmm, I've cleaned bilges for free although I have no idea why.
sammie


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Swells said:


> Well Petie you're right, and I think I wrote that junk under the influence of an 12-pack so don't take nothing literally - amazing I made any sense at all.
> 
> And by all means FishyFreak, always pursue your dreams because the rat race ain't everything in life ... the Deep Blue is one of the best teachers you will ever have in your life.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Sammie and that young man fishyFreak is really a good guy we road out a storm here in my office the other day LOL we are going to work something out with him part time I think and hope to have him as an extra hand in the future !!!!


----------



## fishyfreek (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks a ton Brett i wont let ya down ... yea and that storm was some crazy scary **** !!!!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck ya'll.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Brett, I hope you find her soon! Oh, I just realized what you were talking about but my sentiments stay the same. A beautiful chck in a thong throwing a spear into a grander would be hard to beat in anyone's lifetime. I am just saying---

AGF


----------

